
3D-based video recognition acceleration by leveraging temporal locality - narcos
https://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=3322260
======
narcos
As of July 3rd: · Downloads (cumulative): 3,700 · Downloads (12 Months): 3,700
· Downloads (6 Weeks): 3,700

